#  Alternativmedizin >   Röschenflechte + Alternativmedizin >

## dancingevi

Hallo, ich habe seit Anfang Februar Röschenflechte und war diesbezüglich natürlich brav beim Arzt und hab eine Cortisonsalbe verschrieben bekommen. Bei der letzten Kontrolle meinte der Arzt dass es komisch sei dass ich wieder einen Schub am Bauch und Rücken bekommen habe, nachdem die Flecken auf Armen und Beinen nun schon fast weg sind. Da ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Salbe nicht wirklich hilft wollte ich mich nach alternativen Möglichkeiten umhören. Habe mir Sarsaparilla (Homoöpathie) aus der Apotheke geholt zur Unterstützung... weiß nicht ob es was hilft obwohl ich eigentlich sehr gut auf sowas anspreche. 
Bin ehrlich gesagt schon ein bisschen ungeduldig und habe daher im Internet gestöbert und jemanden gefunden der mit Akupunktur super Erfolge gemacht hat.. hat jemand andere Vorschläge bzw. Erfahrungen gemacht?
Auf Antworten freue ich mich sehr!!!
LG Eva

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Eva,  
wie lange nimmst Du denn diese homöopathische Salbe schon? 
Cortison nimmt die Symptome, aber nicht die Ursache. Soll heißen, Du cremst die Flechte auf dem Arm ein mit cortisonhaltiger Creme und sie verschwindet dort, kann aber nach Absetzen wieder auftauchen bzw. eben auch an anderen Stellen des Körpers auftauchen. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea 
Nachtrag: Beim googlen fand ich folgendes: * In Deutschland ist Sarsaparille (mit _e_) vor allem bekannt aus der Comic-Reihe _Die Schlümpfe_ von Peyo, es gilt als Leibspeise der Schlümpfe. In der älteren Kauka-Übersetzung wurde _Salsepareille_ mit _Siebenwurz_ übersetzt.  *Weiterlesen kann man hier:* Sarsaparilla - Wikipedia  *Ob dieses Mittel nun wirklich das Mittel der Wahl bei der Röschenflechte ist, sei mal dahingestellt, wäre schön, wenn Du uns darüber dann weiter berichtest. 
Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea und Eva,  Zuerst für Andrea: Sarsaparilla (aus der getrockeneten Wurzel eines amerikanischen Liliengewächses) wird oral genommen, und zwar u.a. bei Milchschorf, heftig juckenden Hautausschlägen, nässenden, eiternden und krustösen Bläschen. Auch bei psoriatiformen Ekzemen. Gebräuchliche Potenzen: D2 und D3, also sehr niedrig potenziert.  Hallo Eva,  eigentlich bezweifle ich, dass Sarsaparilla tatsächlich das passende Mittel für Dein Problem ist. Zudem: Pityriasis rosea ist harmlos und heilt i.d.R. innerhalb weniger Wochen  bis einiger Monate von selbst ab. Meistens bekommt man sie nur einmal im Leben, und zwar oft nach einer langwierigen bzw. nicht richtig ausgeheilten Infektion. Mein Göga hatte das auch mal nach einem langwierigen grippalen Infekt. Er tat gar nichts dagegen, zumal diese rot schuppenden Ringe auch nur wenig juckten. Nach ca. 4 Monaten war's erledigt. Auch ich würde, glaube ich, gar nichts dagegen unternehmen.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## ama

Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, die Flechte ist zwar unangenehm, aber sie wird von allein wieder verschwinden. Aussage vom Hausarzt. es gibt kein wirklich efizientes Mittel, denn die Ursachen sind wohl noch nicht ausreichend bekannt. 
Dusche nicht so oft und möglichst ohne Duschmittel, setze deine Haut nicht der Sonne aus und ansonsten kannst du nur warten. 
Kämpfe nicht gegen diese Krankheit, sonder versuche sie zu akzeptieren, je schneller geht es weg. Scheint irgendwie auch was mit der Psyche zu tun zu haben.

----------


## dancingevi

Hallo und danke für die Antworten und Reaktionen!
Nehme die Cortisonsalbe nur mehr 1x täglich, und Sarsaparilla (Homoöpathie) nehme ich halt zusätzlich, sonst nichts. 
Grundsätzlich warte ich jetzt eh bis das ganze wieder weg ist, andererseits habe ich es schon satt nichts machen zu dürfen, bin eigentlich sehr sportlich und mache normal bis zu 12 Stunden Sport pro Woche  :Cry:

----------


## dancingevi

Dass es psychosomtisch ist, kann auch sein, hab ich auch schon gehört. Hatte letztes Jahr schon Gürtelrose, und die Flechte direkt nach der Trennung von meinem Freund bekommen... deshalb möchte ich es mit Akkupunktur probieren.

----------


## dancingevi

noch was.. hab ich ganz vergessen wegen der Infektion... habe auch schon Bluttests gemacht und da war alles in Ordnung, da der Arzt vermutete dass ich innere Entzündungen habe... ist aber nicht so die Ergebnisse waren alle sehr gut.

----------


## Monsti

Hi dancingevi,  vielleicht solltest Du Dir keine weiteren Gedanken über die Röschenflechte an sich machen. Glaub' mir, sie ist total harmlos und geht von selbst wieder weg. Allerdings solltest Du Dir ganz grundsätzliche Gedanken darüber machen, wie Du lebst und Dich ernährst.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------

